

New Architectures for a New Biology (by David E. Shaw) - Rod
http://www.stanford.edu/class/ee380/Abstracts/061011.html

======
jballanc
Here's a good primer (for those with access to _Nature_):
<http://www.nature.com/news/2008/080116/full/451240a.html>

Summary (for those without) - Shaw is the latest in a long history of
individuals who thought the way to go in solving the protein folding problem
was to create a specialized processor. In every past attempt, these
individuals have been beaten out by those who are willing to work with
commodity parts and refine the algorithms. At the very least, Shaw is climbing
a very steep slope!

Also related: <http://www.astrogrape.org/>

~~~
biohacker42
Protein folding is a great problem to work on. We know it happens in linear
time in every cell in our bodies. And if you can find a way to do it in linear
time in silicon, well there's your singularity right there.

------
Rod
You can watch this talk's video at: [http://stanford-
online.stanford.edu/courses/ee380/061011-ee3...](http://stanford-
online.stanford.edu/courses/ee380/061011-ee380-300.asx)

~~~
seiji
That link didn't work for me.

Here's a free iTunes version:
[http://deimos3.apple.com/WebObjects/Core.woa/Browse/itunes.s...](http://deimos3.apple.com/WebObjects/Core.woa/Browse/itunes.stanford.edu.1323712351?i=1538736379)

Or the youtube version: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ve5xdqoh1bs>

